# My Amblypygi



## Deroplatys (Aug 20, 2011)

I really love tailless whip scorpions, one of my favorite arthropods. I currently have 3 species, maybe a 4th soon, probably the most in the UK maybe :laugh:
At the moment i have 1 female D.diadema and her 30+ young i bred, 2 Phrynichus orientalis, and one lone Phrynus marginmaculatus, although i might get 2 more soon, and maybe another 2 or 2 Charon grayi.
I can only dream to have a quarter of Banshee's collection some day 

Damon diadema









































































Phrynichus orientalis

























Phrynus marginmaculatus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## J Morningstar (Aug 21, 2011)

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Hornets inverts (Aug 21, 2011)

Damn, i cant even begin to tell you how jealous of you i am. Here in australia we cant get any exotic species. We do have native Amblypygids here but there are quite small (would still love to keep them) and very very rare


----------



## Michiel (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi Deroplatys,

You have some nice species! I recently received an adult pair and some young of Damon annulatipes and the young resemble your D.diadema and P.orientalis. That was not surprising of course, but this was the reason I enjoyed looking at the pics of your young, and the other whips....
I hope you can breed your other species too in time, as I hope to breed mine in a couple of years. I now have P.marginemaculatus, P.barbadensis and D.annulatipes.

I should post some pics too here...Will do that soon....

Cheers, Michiel


----------



## brownwidow (Aug 22, 2011)

beautiful babies you have youre so lucky


----------



## fartkowski (Aug 22, 2011)

Very nice pictures.
Right now I only have D. diadema, but would love to add others.


----------



## Deroplatys (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks all 
And yeah Michiel, the more photo's the better, especially with other species 
Good luck with breeding yours 
I dont think i'll manage breeding the P.orientalis this time round with only 2 individuals, but i know have a chance with the Phrynus, i received another 3 the other day and they seem to have settled well 
I planned on getting the Charon grayi as a little treat for passing my exams 
Was only going to get 2 unsexed individuals just to see what they are like but made some more money recently so im getting another one, might aswell 
My most wanted at the minute are Euphrynichus bacillifer at the moment, but the few times i find them for sale they are too expensive and i have no money :sarcasm:
Also like the look of Phrynus longipes


----------



## BQC123 (Aug 25, 2011)

Very nice photos as always. I wish we had more species available here. Amblypygids are just awesome and very interesting to work with. Godd luck with your breeding efforts.


----------



## Banshee05 (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi my friends,
great shots of the species. enjoy it!

And no worry, i can send more orientalis, i mated last week 2 big females, and a lot of younsg are raising... they need realy long to grow, but they are amazing.

bacillifer are rare and expensive? you are joking. I have every month a cluth of them. I breed them in different big containers... very easy and fast. you can buy 5 for 35€ excl. shipping... this is not expensive in my opinion.

cheers


----------



## Deroplatys (Aug 25, 2011)

Banshee05 said:


> Hi my friends,
> great shots of the species. enjoy it!
> 
> And no worry, i can send more orientalis, i mated last week 2 big females, and a lot of younsg are raising... they need realy long to grow, but they are amazing.
> ...


Thats a really good deal :O
I think they are just rare in the UK, i have only seen them for sale at annual exhibitions where they have been brought in from Germany, it was an adult trio for £60 if i remember. I have only seen them for sale twice, both at the same exhibition, and outside of that i havent heard of anyone keeping them or seeing them for sale in the UK.
£60 for a trio of adults probably isnt that bad of a deal either, but i had no money at the time :laugh:
I'd really like to get some more species, but im going to have to slow down for now, i have just ordered a trio of Charon grayi though 
I'd love to see more photo's of your P.orientalis aswell banshee, there isnt many in the internet


----------



## Deroplatys (Aug 27, 2011)

Should recieve my Charon grayi next week with a bit of luck, any tips on keeping them if anyone here has?
I would have thought they would need to be kept humid being from the Phillipines, the only people i've spoken to that have kept them had them die and had been keeping them fairly dry.

Anyway, here's a photo of first my D.diadema set up and then my P.marginemaculatus set up 
The P.marginemaculatus enclosure is just over 14 inches high and 7 inches wide and deep, with 4 individuals inside keeping them well fed 
The D.diadema enclosure is a 30cm x 30cm x 45cm Exo terra vivarrium.


----------



## Deroplatys (Sep 1, 2011)

Got my 4th species today 
Charon grayi, really really happy with them 
They dont look too much like D.diadema which is what i was worried about, they have a reddish shade to them with twice as long mouthparts and the claws near the mouth parts being much longer than D.diadema 



















So thats...

Phrynichus orientalis
Damon diadema
Phrynus marginemaculatus
Charon grayi


----------



## Michiel (Sep 1, 2011)

Congrats with your new whips!, Very nice ones.....hope to receive some of those from the Philippines this year....Nice pics too, btw


----------



## pavel (Sep 1, 2011)

Sweet!:biggrin:


----------



## BQC123 (Sep 1, 2011)

Man, you make me jealous with every new post! Congratulations. Keep up the good work and awesome photos.


----------



## Deroplatys (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks all 
Hope i can get them all breeding.
Here's some more photo's of the Charon grayi


----------



## Deroplatys (Nov 5, 2011)

Thought i'd update this an add some photo's i forgot 
The D.diadema have started moulting, my livefood is running a bit dry lately so the rest seemed to be taking longer to grow, got some more livefood coming soon though so that should plump them up again.

Phrynus marginemaculatus, this one hasnt moulted with me but still had the bright colouration when i recieved them, this is an old photo, getting the usual colouration now.







Couple more shots of the C.grayii taken back in september, no moults as of yet but still doing fine.































Here's the P.orientalis, feeding well now 













Here's a couple of shots of the D.diadema whilst checking up on them.













And here's my favorite D.diadema at the minute, whilst checking them it jumped and i lost it, i found it later and it seemed i had partially stood on it, no visible damage, it was just upside down and lifeless, i put it in a small humid tub i used for hatching phasmids and later that day it was a perfectly healthy normal whip scorpion 













And here is the one of the first D.diadema's to moult again taken the other week.


----------



## Collin Clary (Nov 5, 2011)

Very nice pictures. Amblypygids are awsome! I wish I could find some Heterophrynus sp. for sale...  Your C.grayii look awsome by the way.


----------



## Tarantel (Nov 5, 2011)

Those are some incredible little arachnids. Where'd you get so many? I'm not sure how big they are body wise. I know the legs can get pretty huge but how big is the body length?


----------



## Michiel (Nov 7, 2011)

Very nice pics! You are probably tired of answering this question, but what kind of camera do you use? If am thinking about buying a new camera.......

I hope to receive some of the Charon grayi next year....C.grayi is not one species, btw, but represents a couple of species (species complex)....


----------



## Collin Clary (Nov 8, 2011)

Michiel said:


> C.grayi is not one species, btw, but represents a couple of species (species complex)....


Interesting... I did not know this.


----------



## Banshee05 (Nov 9, 2011)

Michiel meant it correct but explained it not the way it is!
Weygoldt and some other scientist described it.
Linneus and some others described a century ago several Charon specis from SO Asia, later most of them where synomized and are now told Charon grayi, instead some from Christmas Islands, Australia, etc. described new by Harvey, etc. But all scientist are in the same meening, that their HAD to be more then one species on the Philippines Islands, but at the moment it is fact that just Charon grayi exist and nothing more!! 
So always mention and ask for the island and the exact locality- i breed now species from 5 different parts of the Philippines, some looks very close related to each other, others much different... But at the moment a friend of mine is doing a lot of museum work on them and want to make a proper revision of that part of Charontidae!


----------



## Collin Clary (Nov 9, 2011)

Banshee05 said:


> Michiel meant it correct but explained it not the way it is!
> Weygoldt and some other scientist described it.
> Linneus and some others described a century ago several Charon specis from SO Asia, later most of them where synomized and are now told Charon grayi, instead some from Christmas Islands, Australia, etc. described new by Harvey, etc. But all scientist are in the same meening, that their HAD to be more then one species on the Philippines Islands, but at the moment it is fact that just Charon grayi exist and nothing more!!
> So always mention and ask for the island and the exact locality- i breed now species from 5 different parts of the Philippines, some looks very close related to each other, others much different... But at the moment a friend of mine is doing a lot of museum work on them and want to make a proper revision of that part of Charontidae!


Thanks for the information.


----------



## SkyeSpider (Nov 9, 2011)

Beautiful photos! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Michiel (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks Michael,

That was a import bit of info I forgot to explain... I was talking about the specimens from The Philippines  

Cheers, Michiel


----------



## Banshee05 (Nov 10, 2011)

Michiel said:


> Thanks Michael,
> 
> That was a import bit of info I forgot to explain... I was talking about the specimens from The Philippines
> 
> Cheers, Michiel


Yeah Michiel, but this is not the point. All species from the Philippines are titled as C.grayi, but their are more then one, but nothing described or seriously reserached!

we will see in future.

cheers


----------



## Deroplatys (Nov 12, 2011)

So would this mean that they could all be different strains of C.grayii, or they are different species of Charon. or they could be in a different genus entirely?
Sorry if that sounds really nooby but havent heard of something like that before, i'll message the dealer to see if i can get an exact local, i really hope i can :/


----------



## Banshee05 (Nov 13, 2011)

hehe, their are no stupip questions, just stupid answer- or so 
See, nobody -yet- took a  clear and end-solving focus on them, it is known that their is a problem, but it is so much to do in this genus! See, the Philippines were part of scientific fieldwork and collectiong tripps a century ago, a lot of different nations were their and did their own stuff- no all this material is in hundrededs of museums over the world. It is hard to tell if they are will get just subspecies level, or new species. What I can say "for sure" (hehe, funny word in scientific research) is, that their are just one genus- maybe subgenus (constraints, etc.) Maybe the differecnes we see now, are phylogentically to weak to take them to a new species level, cause we are in the middle of evolution in this species, etc.etc. We cannot say it now- I hope Cahyo Rhamadi will bring a little light insight this problem soon.


----------



## Deroplatys (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the information again Banshee 
Nearly forgot to email the seller of the C.grayii, will get to that asap 
Oh and here's a couple of photo of my favorite out of my collection, my one and only Phynichus orientalis munching on a roach


----------

